# MacBook Blanc & Mountain Lion?



## globus8 (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, je possède un MacBook blanc fin 2009 je crois. 
Je suis sous Snow Leopard et je n'ai pas souhaité passé par Lion. 
Mes questions concernant Mountain Lion (sensé être compatible avec mon mac): 
1) Mes configurations sont elles suffisante pour faire tourner ML (quelques logiciels: finale cut pro ; Word ; photomatix pro ...)? 
2) Y a t'il une perte d'autonomie comme beaucoup le signale? 
3) Mon tracpad va t'il reconnaitre les nouvelles fonctionnalités ? 
D'autres précisions? 

Merci 

<config> 
N° série: 450052VZ8PW 
Mac OS X 10.6.8 
Processeur 2,26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
Mémoire: 4GB 1067MHz DDR3


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

La perte d'autonomie, à lire les forums, ne concerne pas tout le monde. Donc pas possible de te dire si ta machine va en être !

4 Go de RAM m'apparaissent le très strict minimum; plus serait mieux, surtout pour exploiter FCP.

Pour 16 , à ta place je ferai un test de Lion sur un dd externe : installation à partir de zéro, puis installation de chacune des applications. Migration uniquement des données, rien d'autre. Et travaille sur ce dd externe pour voir Lion en action avec tes logiciels, sur ta config.

Au pire, tu repars sous SL et tu auras perdu 16 


----------



## globus8 (25 Septembre 2012)

Je suis pas hyper doué, notamment dans l'installation d'un OS sur DDE.
Mon DDE fait que 750, place libre: 180. Je pense que large suffisant. Mais je souhaite pas restaurer mon DDE pour faire une partition compatible.

Je vais chercher un tuto sur le net.

comment booter à partir du DDE?
Pour revenir sur SL, je supprime simplement la partition sur mon DDE concernant ML ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2012)

A ta place, je ne poserai pas de question métaphysique et j'acheterai un nouveau dd (si ton budget est OK).
De toute façon, c'est tjs utile d'avoir une sauvegarde supplémentaire.

Pour booter sur le dd externe : une fois que l'OS est installé, deux façons de faire :

Préférences système / démarrage = sélectionner le dd
enfoncer la touche alt au démarrage et choisir le dd externe.




globus8 a dit:


> Pour revenir sur SL, je supprime simplement la partition sur mon DDE concernant ML ?


Même pas !
Si tu as installé ML sur un dd externe, tu peux partionner de nouveau ton dd pour virer la partition _Recovery_ (donc tu partitionnes ton dd avec une seule partition). Et tu te retrouves avec un dd vierge.


----------



## globus8 (25 Septembre 2012)

okok après, non, pas de budget DDE. Et je l'utilise pour time Machine et j'ai tout mes films dessus


----------



## s00shi (9 Octobre 2012)

pourrait-on avoir ton retour sur expérience ?
J'ai exactement le meme macbook que toi (fin 2009, core 2 @2,7ghz et 4Go de RAM) et je suis sous OsX Lion depuis quelques mois et pour le moment je n'ai aucun souci sous Lion, donc est-ce que Moutain Lion va passer également ou me faire affreusement ramer.
J'avais peu de ce type de désagrément en passant de snow leopard a Lion mais en fait pas du tout, Lion est très fluide sur cette machine.

Si d'autres ont un avis ou une expérience sur la situation je suis preneur.

merci d'avance.


----------



## s00shi (10 Octobre 2012)

Le truc qui me fait hésiter c'et de voir s'ur l'apple store un paquet de config avec 4Go de RAM ! alors d'accord c'est de la DDR3 et pas de la DDR2 comme dans le mien mais le total reste le même donc je me dis que si ML ne tine tpas la route avec 4Go il la tiens donc pas sur des conf vendues avec...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2012)

s00shi a dit:


> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Que 4 Go c'est le minimum pour que ML soit à l'aise mais cela dépend en plus beaucoup de tes habitudes :

- si tu as l'habitude d'ouvrir simultanément de nombreuses applications, bcp de signets sous Safari, alors 4 Go seront trop peu.
- Par contre, si tu ouvres peu d'applications en même temps, pas trop de signets à la fois, voire si tu quittes de temps en temps Safari, alors avec  4 Go ça devrait aller.


Par ailleurs, les nouvelles config vendues sur l'AS avec 4 Go sont upgradables  ca permet donc de maintenir le prix "vers le bas" (j'ai mis des guillements, car la notion de prix bas pour Apple est sujette à discussion )


----------



## s00shi (10 Octobre 2012)

ok je vois, merci pour ta réponse.

Effectivement mon utilisation reste assez sobre, j'ai vendu dernièrement ma drnière machine sous windows et je me retourve désormais uniquement sur mac apple ce macbook et un ipad 3 qui pour l'instant me suffisent largement.

Disons que Moutain Lion m'interesse au niveau de la connectivité avec les iDevices.
On se retrouve actuellement avec 1 macbook , 2 iphone 4S et 1 iPad 3 et nous avons en projet l'acquisition d'un iMac 21,5" lorque que l'update 2013 sera sortie. J'aimerais autant que possible unifier les systèmes entre ces appareils iOS6 et Mountain Lion par exemple.

Mon utilisation actuelle du macbook est assez légère et les seuls applications un peu gourmandes comme Photoshop, Illustrator ou encore ableton live , renoise pour la MAO tournent en solo, toutes les autres sont fermées (a part peu-etre un fenetre safari sur un tuto) et jusqu'à présent ca tourne plutot bien.

Après j'avoue que 100 la barette de 4Go donc 200 pour deux barrettes afin d'upgrader a 8Go puisque les 2 slots sont pris me laisse perplexe...vu qu'à terme le disque dur va aussi vieillir, le processeur est de génération précédente (core2 duo) et a batterie a 282 cycles. Est-il vraiment valable de rafraichir cette machine ?

Moutain Lion apporte-t-il un plus en terme de sécurité par rapport à Lion ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

s00shi a dit:


> Après j'avoue que 100 la barette de 4Go donc 200 pour deux barrettes afin d'upgrader a 8Go puisque les 2 slots sont pris me laisse perplexe...





http://www.macway.com/fr/category/21/memoire


----------



## s00shi (10 Octobre 2012)

oups ! autant pour moi  merci pour le lien, en effet j'avais vu le prix sur apple store ^^ faut juste que je sois sur de la compatibilité


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2012)

s00shi a dit:


> oups ! autant pour moi  merci pour le lien, en effet j'avais vu le prix sur apple store ^^ faut juste que je sois sur de la compatibilité



Tu vas sur le site de *Crucial*, tu télécharges le Scanner et tu sauras tout... http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/MacOS.aspx


----------



## s00shi (10 Octobre 2012)

Super merci pour votre support !

J'ai toujours été sur des pc sous linux et windows du coup mon adaptation à OSX se fait plutot bien mais niveau matériel je suis plus rétissant dès qu'il faut toucher au matos apple...et comme c devenu ma station principale


----------



## s00shi (10 Octobre 2012)

erff...la màj vers Moutain Lion semble mal partie pour mon macbook : \

le site crucial m'annonce des modules de 2Go de DDR3 pour ma machine...apparemment elle ne peut as prendre plus de 2Go par slot ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

Le site Crucial se conforme aux spécifications Apple, qui dit : 4 Go max.

Mais Mactracker dit : 8 Go.

Donc il faut chercher à la mano le bon type de mémoire, en 4 Go par barrette.

Mactracker : 

8.0 GB (Actual) 4.0 GB (Apple)
Memory Slots : 	2  - 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM

A priori ça, à confirmer : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BC1067


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Octobre 2012)

Ce MacBook accepte de la 1333Mhz, autant en profiter : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BC1067


----------



## s00shi (10 Octobre 2012)

ok merci encore pour votre aide. je vais commander le kit 8Go de chez crucial en gardant les mêmes cadences (1066) pour etre sur. j'espère ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise .

Dites, la dernière fois que j'ai ouvert le panneau arrière pour vérifier l'etat du ventilo j'ai abimé le joint de bordure, heureusement apple a accepté de me le changer gratuitement...avec vous une technique sur ce macbook pour l'ouvrir sans rien abimer au niveau de la texture gomme-caoutchouc ?


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Octobre 2012)

Cela fonctionne en 1333Mhz, tu y gagneras en performance. Ci joint une capture de mon MB Unibody.

Il faudrait faire confiance aux gens un peu


----------



## s00shi (10 Octobre 2012)

ok j'avoue j'ai tendance a faire trop peu confiance mai là je m'incline, c'est exactement le meme que le mien (a part le num de série ).

Le lien cité plus haut envoie sur de la DDR3 1066 et non 1333 , tu peux me redonner le lien exact ?
Pour ce qui est du démontage du panneau arrière tu as des préconisations ?

merci pour vos conseils, l'univers macgé m'impressionne par la qualité des ses forums.


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Octobre 2012)

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BF1339


----------



## s00shi (10 Octobre 2012)

nikel merci !

Au fait j'ai cru vois sur ton screen que tu es sous OSX 10.8.X Mountain Lion si je me trompe pas... Il réagit comment ton macbook fin 2009 avec 8Go sous Mountain Lion ? C'est correct comme config  ?


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Octobre 2012)

Ca passe mieux que Lion


----------



## s00shi (10 Octobre 2012)

parfait ! Commande crucial en cours !!! merci encore, je sens que je vais me plaire chez les mac users


----------



## potter (12 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai un macbook blanc unibody de décembre 2009 avec 2x2 GO en 1066 DDR2 je crois ? Je suis sous Lion.

D'après vos commentaires sur le MB blanc unibody on peut mettre plus que 2x2 Go et apparement en 1333 ?

Je peux donc commander 2x4GO DDR3 1333 Mhz ? Vous me confirmez que c'est bien cette mémoire ?

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BF1339&source=FR_Webgains

Merci !


----------



## s00shi (12 Octobre 2012)

Je confirme ! sur les conseils d' Etienne000 c'est bien celle que j'ai commandé, la livraison UPS étant en cours je la monterais certainement ce soir, je te ferais part de mes retours si tu veux


----------



## potter (12 Octobre 2012)

Je suis preneur des retours merci ! J'ai pour ma part des lenteurs dans iPhoto et dans Safari lorsque j'ouvre 3/4 pages avec 10/12 onglets à chaque fois. :rateau:

J'epsère que ça me permettra d'en ouvrir plus. loool.


----------



## s00shi (12 Octobre 2012)

euh, question qui peut paraître conne mais quand même ...
pour l'opération switch de RAM je n'ai qu'a remplacer mes barrettes par le 2x4Go reçus ? Il n'y a pas de manip a faire en plus pour que le mac les reconnaisse bien ?

Désolé par avance mais venant du monde pc je suis plutot habitué au tweak Bios, edition base de registre & more pour faire une upgrade tout simple : \

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h32 ----------




potter a dit:


> Je suis preneur des retours merci ! J'ai pour ma part des lenteurs dans iPhoto et dans Safari lorsque j'ouvre 3/4 pages avec 10/12 onglets à chaque fois. :rateau:
> 
> J'epsère que ça me permettra d'en ouvrir plus. loool.


 
 Ben déjà jettes un oeil à tes ressources système pour savoir si c'est un manque de ram ou l'utilisation cpu ou encore les accès disque qui te font laguer... ouvre une fenetre de monitor système et regarde ce qui te reste comme ram avec tout ca lancé  tu peux aussi installer iStatPro comme widget qui te donnera ce genre d'infos.


----------



## potter (12 Octobre 2012)

Oui je regarderait à l'occasion, m'enfin ça n'a rien d'anormal je pense quand j'encode, j'ai le mail, itunes, safari aussi chargé, time machine.... Enfin c'est tout à fait correct.  

Pour tes barrettes j'avais changé les miennes sans aucune procédure, éteindre, attendre un peu qu'il refroidisse et zou. :love:


----------



## s00shi (12 Octobre 2012)

c'est tout bon !!! RAM recue il y a 30mn par ups , installée en 5minutes, mon macbook affiche bien 8Go en 1333Mhz 
Mountain Lion en cours de download ! Merci à tous pour vos précieux conseils


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

A la fin du téléchargement, avant d'installer, récupérer le dmg pour se faire une clé USB...


----------



## s00shi (12 Octobre 2012)

ben voilà, c'est finit ! 8Go de DDR3 1333Mhz et un mountain lion tout frais ) merci les mac users de macG !

ps: j'ai zappé la clé usb...shame on me : \


----------



## potter (13 Octobre 2012)

s00shi a dit:


> Ben déjà jettes un oeil à tes ressources système pour savoir si c'est un manque de ram ou l'utilisation cpu ou encore les accès disque qui te font laguer... ouvre une fenetre de monitor système et regarde ce qui te reste comme ram avec tout ca lancé  tu peux aussi installer iStatPro comme widget qui te donnera ce genre d'infos.



Bon, exemple concret, ce soir il rame un peu, j'ai :

Disponible : 68,5 MO
Résidente 781 (j'arrondis car ça bouge sans arrêt)
Active 2,21 GO
Inactive : 978 MO
Utilisée 3,93 GO.

Bref, est-ce une saturation de ma ram qui occasionne ces lenteurs ce soir ? (je pense mais bon, j'interprète mal leurs infos). 

Alors sens tu une différence ? Tu peux le "charger" plus ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2012)

potter a dit:


> Bref, est-ce une saturation de ma ram qui occasionne ces lenteurs ce soir ? (je pense mais bon, j'interprète mal leurs infos).


Il manque l'info sur les "sorties pages" : plus tu en as, plus tu swappes (manque de RAM).


----------



## potter (14 Octobre 2012)

Sorties pages : 935 Mo aujourd'hui. Merci pour les explications.

Alors je commande ou ce ne sera que du "confort" sans être nécessaire ? 

Merci =


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2012)

potter a dit:


> Sorties pages : 935 Mo aujourd'hui. Merci pour les explications.
> 
> Alors je commande ou ce ne sera que du "confort" sans être nécessaire ?



Les infos que tu as donné montrent que tu manques de RAM.
Néanmoins l'ajout de RAM est un _confort_, ça ne va pas accélérer des taches gourmandes en ressource processeur. Ca éviter certains ralentissements actuels.

C'est donc à toi qu'il revient la décision finale d'acheter


----------



## potter (14 Octobre 2012)

Je comprends bien. Bon, je vais voir ça d'ici noel alors. (ou avant  )

Merci !


----------



## s00shi (15 Octobre 2012)

c'est clair que vu tes résulats tu manques cruellement de ram le passage a 8Go va largement améliorer ses lenteurs.
Pour mon cas le passage à 8Go et Mountain lion c'est fait nikel et les résultats sont très satisfaisants en terme de performances.
Mon macbook me sert beaucoup en MAO avec des logiciels comme ableton live, renoise, wave lab et pro tools et je trouve très confortable le focntionnement actuel.

Le processeur ne souffre pas plus que ça vu que c'est la carte audio qui traite une grosse partie des calcul au niveau son.

En bref, pour 35 tout compris avec frais de port j'ai du mal a imaginer s'en passer, d'autant plus que le gain de fréquence de 1066 a 1333 n'est pas négligeable, après il faut juste rajouter 16 de mountain lion et c tout bon. Total 50, je trouve ca correct pour une petite upgrade de ce type qui te fera gagner largement en confort.

Prochain étape, un dique SSD en 250Go et c'est au top...mais suis pas sur de vouloir investir plus sur cette machine...le core2 duo va finir par devenir son point faible et lui on le changera pas.


----------



## potter (17 Octobre 2012)

Pour ma part aussi le processeur me convient très bien étant donné que lorsqu'il est peu chargé (le pc, peu de logiciels ouverts en même temps) il fonctione parfaitement à des vitesses de traitement tout à fait raisonnables. Dès que j'ai beaucoup beaucoup de choses ouvertes, par moments il ralentit fortement, donc ca m'apportera le confort dont j'ai besoin je pense.

ps : C'est déjà noel, j'ai commandé il y a trois jours. :love:


----------



## s00shi (18 Octobre 2012)

tu le regretteras pas ! et paf ! un macbook tout neuf solus Mountain Lion


----------



## potter (18 Octobre 2012)

Je n'ai pas acheté Montain Lion. j'avoue que ça m'effraie un peu de ne pas être satisfait. Autant là j'ai Lion, Mountain Lion je n'en ai même pas entendu parler lors de sa sortie. Il apporte vraiment quelque chose ou pas ?

Est il plus rapide ou apporte t'il seulement de nouvelles fonctions ?

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait eu quelques soucis à la sortie de non compatibilité des iphones etc....


----------



## s00shi (22 Octobre 2012)

pour ma part je n'ai aucun souci avec Moutain Lion, ça tourne nikel, quelques fonctionnalités et une meilleure intégration d'icloud avec les rappels, notes etc... et question perf, je trouve mon MB plus performant avec ses 8Go 1333 sous Moutain Lion qu'avec ses 4Go sous Lion


----------



## Jorm (27 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai le modèle fin 2009 avec 2Go, SSD 64Go Crucial M4 et Mountain Lion et ça tourne nickel.
Bon je l'utilise principalement pour traitement de texte surf (quand je suis en cours), mais dès que je suis chez moi j'ai Transmission + iTunes + Chrome avec plusieurs onglets et Chromium avec souvent 20 ou + onglets, aucun souci. Pour une utilisation bureautique/surf, 2Go suffisent donc


----------

